# Thelin Parlor Pellet Stove Movie



## mgambuzza (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm throwing this post up to see if there would be interest in this type of idea, or if it may find a home in a new Forum.  I can't count the number of times when looking at stoves - the frustration of going to a Hearth Shop, and not being able to see different types of stoves burn. I've been disappointed that the stove manufacturers haven't picked up on this idea either - with the exception of Harman (a couple of their stoves they give a weak simulation of a burn on their web site).  What I'm suggesting is having others take short videos of their stoves/inserts burning - giving ideas of how they appear when burning, and possibly noise level (I realize a lot will be lost in digitizing and transmission).  

Thelin on Low
http://homepage.mac.com/mgambuzza/iMovieTheater4.html

Thelin on High 
http://homepage.mac.com/mgambuzza/ThelinHigh/iMovieTheater5.html


----------

